# Omb em - 20/30 ajustes fm excitador



## ermarshena (Sep 30, 2015)

Buenas, soy muy novato en esto de la electrónica aunque trabajo con ella siempre, se me ha encargado el intentar reutilizar la radio local, y me he encontrado con este aparato, que la verdad es que no se mucho de esto, solo le he puesto la señal multiplexada y la antena que habia alli anteriormente, tengo dudas, como ¿Cual es la potencia maxima de emision? ahora segun unos papeles que hay en la radio estaría ajustada a 9w y lo mas importante, ¿Por que da corriente electrica la antena? hace mucho ruido de señal y ademas da descargas muy fuertes, confio en que me arrojeis luz en este dilema, ademas quería preguntar, que mas necesito para emitir a unos 20/25 kms gracias.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 30, 2015)

El OMB 20/30 creo que da 30 W de salida.

A esa potencia, si tocas la antena es normal que "de calambre". Con 25 W y una antena alta creo que si podrias cubrir esa distancia aunque depende de donde estés situado.

El zumbido puede ser de muchas cosas, fallo de cables, especialmente (masas que no estén bien, etc).


----------



## ermarshena (Sep 30, 2015)

A ver si me explico, la antena da calambre por si sola, hablo de el terminal y sobre todo de la malla, que da unas descargas que no veas, antes incluso de conectarla al transmisor,  cuando solo tiene puesto el vivo se escucha perfecto pero la malla da descargas e incluso al ponerla se ven los chispazos, ¿que puedo hacer?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 30, 2015)

ermarshena dijo:


> A ver si me explico, la antena da calambre por si sola, hablo de el terminal y sobre todo de la malla, que da unas descargas que no veas, antes incluso de conectarla al transmisor,  cuando solo tiene puesto el vivo se escucha perfecto pero la malla da descargas e incluso al ponerla se ven los chispazos, ¿que puedo hacer?


Hola a  todos , creo jo que se passa lo seguinte : debe haber una fuga de curriente entre la RED electrica y la masa del transmissor donde eso puede sener un hilo mascado , o una chave liga-desliga con fugas , o un filtro de RED defectuoso (capacitor del filtro con fugas excesivas) o mismo lo transformador de fuerza con malo ayslamento del devanado primario hasta las chapas de hierro , la antena por su ves debe estar aterrizada y cuando conectamos lo conector de la antena hay chispazoz entre la masa del equipo transmissor y la "masa" del conector de la antena. Asi debemos chequear con auxilio de un Ohmimetro  esa possible fuga entre la entrada de RED electrica y la caja del transmissor.   .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 2, 2015)

Si compañero lo que dice el compañero Daniel lópes. casi seguro que tienes problemas graves en la red eléctrica , en especial el polo a tierra indispensable en estos equipos.
ese equipo es de lo mejor que ha sacado OMB, cuidalo, y en especial vos mismo, ya que ua descarga de esas puede matarte. ya me ha pasado, he encontrado lineas vivas tocando los polos a tierra de los equipos, mucho ojo que es probable que está electrizada la torre de la antena que es grave


----------



## tiago (Oct 2, 2015)

Creo que debes extremar las precauciones, como te indican es muy importante por tu seguridad.
Acude a un profesional cualificado y no pongas tu persona en riesgo.

Saludos.


----------



## ermarshena (Oct 2, 2015)

Hoy he subido a la azotea donde está la torre aprovechando a los antenistas del wifi local y el chico tambien ha recibido descargas en la propia antena, he pedido al consistorio que manden al electricista local a poner una toma de tierra en la antena y que en el estudio me hagan una nueva instalación con la correspondiente normativa, he podido probar el equipo pero sin la maya del coaxial y da un sonido muy limpio, pero antes de seguir que hagan lo que he pedido que hagan, otra cosa tengo tambien unos radio enlaces omb me gustaria que me explicarais como he de ponerlo todo, y donde iria colocado el omb 20/30, si delante o detras o como iría, muchas gracias os seguiré preguntando mas cosas. un saludo


----------



## ermarshena (Oct 22, 2015)

Hola de nuevo, estoy montando una radio local en mi localidad, y cuento con estos aparatos de las fotos, a ver si alguien tiene los diagramas pues hay alguno que no funciona y si puede ser los manuales, muchas gracias amigos.


----------



## rgbe (Abr 14, 2018)

*B*uenos dias*, ¿*alg*U*ien tiene el manual de servicio de ese equipo omb*?*

*Reglas generales de uso del Foro* 
____________________________​*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 17, 2018)

Buenas en el mismo manual de instrucciones salen los esquemas,... por lo menos en los modelos que he visto son así.


----------



## rgbe (Abr 19, 2018)

*H*ola compañero*,* *¿*usted tiene el manual*?*

*Reglas generales de uso del Foro*
_____________________________​*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 21, 2018)

Buenas, no, no lo tengo.


----------

